# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  media player bloque et m'affiche un message d'erreur

## wiad07

Bonjour!

mon problme c'est lorsque je veux entendre la radio via internet media player m'affiche ce message:
"Le Lecteur Windows Media ne peut pas lire le fichier parce que le protocole spcifi n'est pas pris en charge. Si vous avez entr une URL dans la boite de dialogue Ouvrir une URL, utilisez un autre protocole de transport (par exemple *http:*. 
j'ai essay de le dsinstalle et j'ai le mme problme.

Que puis je faire???

Merci

----------


## speedy_g

Ce serait possible d'avoir le lien en question ? 

Johan

----------

